# Are Philosophy And Religion Polar Opposites?



## Neutral Singh (Jul 30, 2004)

Are philosophy and religion polar opposites?

How is that one can be said to follow philosophy and religion at the same time; for they are polar opposites; does not the one (philosophy) ask questions and the other (religion) answers questions.


----------



## etinder (Jul 31, 2004)

c one of the main component of religion is faith and lot many times it is not supported by logic


----------



## Critical Singh (Jul 31, 2004)

Isnt religion is a collection or congression of philosophies ? I dont know ? Would love to read the discussion in this topic.


----------



## etinder (Aug 10, 2004)

you can say that it is but still all these will take the individual in a specific direction and themeans to achieve that end is what make the religions unique from each other.


----------

